# Smartphone bis max 200 €



## HordyH (18. März 2015)

*Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Ich Suche ein Smartphone bis max. 200€, Display sollte um die 4,5-5" liegen und nicht allzu lahm sein.
OS kann Android oder auch WIN 8.1 sein.

Was sagt ihr z.B zum Sony xperia M2?

Mfg


----------



## shootme55 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Würd dir zu dem da raten. Hab meine Neffen und meine Schwestern mit dem Teil ausgestattet und die sind sehr zufrieden damit. Ich weis S3 ist nicht mehr das neueste, aber für den Preis kenn ich nix besseres. Besser als das Sony ist es allemal. 

Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo i9301i schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Kann dir wärmstens das Motorola Moto G2 empfehlen. Unglaublich, was man da für 180€ bekommt


----------



## Shizofred (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Schau dir mal die Nokia/Microsoft Lumia Geräte an.

Microsoft Lumia 640 Dual-SIM schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Gerät bietet sogar DUAL-Sim an. Vielleicht interessiert es dich.


----------



## Ahab (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Ich würde auch zum Moto G 2014 oder Lumia 640 raten.


----------



## HordyH (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

das 640 scheint es noch garnicht zu geben?!


----------



## Ahab (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Kommt wohl gegen April in Deutschland raus. Es ist zumindest auf Amazon bereits vorbestellbar.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Das S3 Neo würde ich nicht nehmen Touch Wiz kann man vergessen nimm das Moto G das ist ein spitzen Gerät


----------



## HordyH (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

also das 640 wird es glaub ich werden.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Bei den Lumias muss man sich halt bewusst sein, dass es bei de App-Auswahl deutlich schlechter aussieht als bei Android und iOS. Aber technisch bieten die für den Preis an sich eine gute Leistung. Und genug Apps für alles Wichtige, was man so im Alltag  braucht, gibt es natürlich trotzdem. Aber es kann sein, dass z.B. die Fahrplan-App für Deine Stadt nicht verfügbar ist, oder ein Spiel, was man an sich gern zocken würde, oder z.B. die Games TV-App von Computec (PCGames, PCGH...) gibt es auch bisher nur für Android und iphone. Das Dilemma ist halt: Windows Phone ist nicht sooo weit verbreitet, daher sparen sich viele die App-Entwicklung für Windows-Phone, und weil das so ist, entscheiden sich wiederum auch wenig Leute für ein Handy mit Windows Phone - quasi ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## HordyH (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Ja das ist mir bewusst...aber mehr als whatsapp und tapatalk brauch ich nicht [emoji6]


----------



## shootme55 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Einen wirklichen Haken hat ja das 640 nicht. Das Einzige was mich daran stört (Firmenhandy) ist das fehlende USB-Tethering. Aber braucht auch nicht jeder. 

Touchwiz ist nicht so schlecht wie es viele verteufeln, da man die Funktionen die man nicht mag problemlos ausschalten kann. Hatte das S2 und das S4, und Touchwiz hat mich noch am wenigsten an den Geräten gestört.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Ja aber gut verarbeitet sibd die Dinger auch nicht


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Lumia 730 ? Ist das schwächer als das 640 ? Das würde nämlich auch 200€ kosten (z.B. zumindest hier in Kölle bei MediaMarkt im Prospekt, online auch ab 185€ ) und hat ebenfalls Dualsim.


----------



## HordyH (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Auf dual sim leg ich keinen wert...ich seh keinen nutzen darin.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*



HordyH schrieb:


> Auf dual sim leg ich keinen wert...ich seh keinen nutzen darin.



Das is ja egal, das hab ich nur erwähnt, weil es auch zum Lumia 640 mitgesagt wurde und nicht wusste, ob es vlt eine Rolle spielt. Die Frage ist, ob das 730 genau so gut, besser oder schlechter als das 640 wäre.


----------



## HordyH (19. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Ja die frage ist interessant


----------



## Ahab (19. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Das 640 hat LTE, das 730 nicht. LTE gibts erst wieder mit dem Lumia 735, das kostet aber ~210 - 230€. Das 640 mit LTE gibts schon für 170€. 

Also ums mal grob aufzuschlüsseln: 

640 - ohne LTE, mit Dual-SIM - 150€

640 - mit LTE, ohne Dual-SIM - 170€

730 - ohne LTE, mit Dual-SIM - 180€

735 - mit LTE, ohne Dual-SIM - 210€

Das 730/35 hat außerdem 4,7", das 640 5". In schwarz sind alle matt. Bei den farbigen siehts so aus:

73x - grün (matt), orange und weiß (glossy)
640 - blau, weiß, orange (glossy)


----------



## HordyH (19. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Und das 640 hat nen größeres display


----------



## Ahab (19. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Genau.  Habs noch nachgereicht. 

Die App-Situation bei Windows Phone ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. Extreme Exoten gibts sicherlich nicht, das wichtigste ist aber definitiv dabei. Dienste die nicht offiziell unterstützt werden, werden durch Third-Parties ziemlich gut abgedeckt. 

Was nach wie vor ein Problem darstellt, ist die Kick-Off Abdeckung neuer Dienste und Services. Da kommt Windows Phone nach wie vor erst deutlich später, wenn überhaupt. Wenn es aber eine API gibt, findet sich eigentlich immer schnell ein Dev, der das abdeckt. Die 6Studios um Rudy Huyn sind da besonders eifrig, bei überragender Qualität der Apps. 

Es sieht also nicht mehr ganz so düster aus, wie früher.


----------



## HordyH (20. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

was würde gegen das sony xperia m2 sprechen?


----------



## Ahab (20. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Die Display-Auflösung. 960x540 auf 4,8" ist schon ganz schön mau.


----------



## HordyH (20. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Ok ... also doch aufs 640 warten


----------



## Ahab (20. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Oder einen Blick auf das 730/735 werfen.  Aber das 640 lohnt sich schon sehr.


----------



## HordyH (20. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Aber komisch ist auch das das 640 gunstiger, obwohl neuer ist


----------



## Ahab (20. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Die Aktualität eines Gerätes ist nicht unbedingt ein wichtiger Faktor bei der Festlegung eines Preises. Das 730/735 war auch eher in der unteren Mittelklasse angesiedelt, das 640 ist ein besseres Einsteigergerät.


----------



## D00msday (21. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Diese Geräte bekommst du für das Geld. 

Hardware:
Motorola Moto G2 LTE > Wiko Wax > LG G3 S = Motorola G LTE > Motorola G2

Support:
Motorola Moto G2 LTE > Motorola G2 > Motorola G LTE > LG G3 S > Wiko Wax

Sieger:
Moto G 2.Generation 4G LTE | Handys & Smartphones | Handys & Smartphones | Handy & Zubehör | billig.de
MOTOROLA Moto G (2. Generation) mit 4G LTE Smartphones kaufen bei Media Markt


----------



## HordyH (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Und die lumias?


----------



## D00msday (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*



HordyH schrieb:


> Und die lumias?



Bei der Wahl der Handys habe ich bereits Leistung, Ausstattung und Support berücksichtigt. Die Lumias sind weit unter dem Motorola Moto G2 LTE und den Anderen anzusiedeln.


----------



## HordyH (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Wie schlägt sich das motorola gegen mein jetztiges s4 mini?


----------



## D00msday (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*



HordyH schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich das motorola gegen mein jetztiges s4 mini?



Aber denk dran, das Moto G2 LTE zu bestellen - nicht verwechseln mit dem Moto G2 (ohne LTE), das ist zwar vorher das Beste Handy bis 200€ gewesen, aber nun ist ja die neue LTE Version herausgekommen mit größerem Akku, Android 5 etc.


----------



## HordyH (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Weil?

Wie schlägt es sich gegen das s4 mini?


----------



## Kinguin (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Wenn du ein S4 mini hast wieso willst du den ein Neues ?
Zwar finde ich das nicht so gut persönlich, aber je nachdem absolut ausreichend für die Standard Dinge.


----------



## HordyH (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Na es ist nun bald zwei jahre alt...und ich wollte nun auch ein größeres handy.


----------



## HordyH (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Und was sagst zum xperia t3 (style)?


----------



## Kinguin (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Hm nur 4GB Speicher, keine gute Akkulaufzeit und keine gute Kamera.
Ich kenne aber auch nur die Tests, ein Kumpel von mir besaß das Handy mal, aber war recht unzufrieden.
Es sieht aber wirklich verdammt schick aus (auch wenn es mir schon zu groß wäre)

Willst bzw kannst du dein S4 Mini noch verkaufen ? Vielleicht kannst du damit noch so CA 100-140€ raushauen + den 200€ und dann sollte ein Z2 drin sein, was ich wirklich nur empfehlen kann. 
Ansonsten würde ich wie die anderen das MotoG 2 empfehlen, es ist wirklich Top.
Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, es sollen schon 5 Zoll sein oder ? Also mindestens

PS: Bitte keine Doppelpost, nimm den Editierbutton


----------



## HordyH (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Ja 5 zoll evtl auch grösser


----------



## Kinguin (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Also wenn es bis 200€ bleiben soll, es 5Zoll haben soll und du einen Sprung vom S4 Mini machen willst, dann nimm das MotoG2.
Ansonsten wird es erst in der höheren Preisklasse interessant.


----------



## HordyH (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Wieviel müsste man drauflegen?. ..ich denkmal so nen fuffi könnt ich der Finanzministerin ausm kreuz leiern [emoji23]


----------



## Kinguin (22. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Für 250€ ist auch nicht soviel mehr drin, ab 300€ stehen dann solche zur Auswahl
1.das Z2 von Sony Sony Xperia Z2 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
2.das OnePlusOne OnePlus One 16GB weiÃŸ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Sind 2 verdammt gute Smartphones,weiß aber nicht wie gut man an das OnePlus One rankommt.
Allerdings kosten beide sogar aktuell mehr als 300€ und ich weiß nicht, wann der Preis wieder runterfällt,
Und ob sich das für jemanden lohnt der nur Whatsapp nutzt überwiegend ? Wohl kaum.
Ich würde einfach das MotoG2 LTE nehmen ^^


----------



## HordyH (25. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Hab jetzt das 640 xl vorbestellt


----------



## D00msday (26. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Oh weh...  Ein Mini-Tablet mit eingeschränkten Smartphone-Funktionen.


----------



## Ahab (26. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Was ist daran eingeschränkt?


----------



## HordyH (26. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Genau, erklär mal...bin bis jetzt arg begeistert von wp 8.1


----------



## D00msday (26. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Soll ich das jetzt wirklich alles aufzählen? Ich sag mal nur die wichtigsten Punkte. Zum Beispiel:

1. dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt das Aussehen in Windows 8.1 zu gestalten. Du wirst immer die gleiche Kacheloberfläche sehen, jeden Tag, jedes Jahr - egal, ob mit oder ohne Hintergrundbild. Du kannst nicht einfach mal das komplette Betriebssystem anders aussehen lassen und jedes davon, sich wie ein neues Handy anfühlen zu lassen.
2. da es nur eine sehr kleine Auswahl an Anwendungen gibt, bist du in deiner Auswahl sehr eingeschränkt. Wenn man nur die schlechteren großen Anbieter nutzt, dann ist das kein Problem, aber es gibt da draußen unzählige bessere, kostenlose und sicherere Alternativen.
3. da es nur eine sehr kleine Auswahl an Spielen gibt, bist du in deiner Auswahl an Spielen ebenfalls stark eingeschränkt. Hier gilt das Selbe, wie bei den Anwendungen.
4. Cortana ist bei weitem nicht so effektiv, übersichtlich und praktisch, wie Google Now.
5. kannst du nicht einfach mal eben so die Leistung deines Handys verbessern, Stromsparfunktionen integrieren, wie es dir beliebt bzw. den Akku länger leben zu lassen, mit deinem Handy dein komplettes Haus automatisch und manuell steuern - vom PC, über die Rollläden, Lichter, Garage, Auto etc.
6. dein Handy automatisieren mit Display-Makros
7. dein Handy mit mehr Sicherheit ausstatten

Wenn man lange drüber nachdenkt, kann man sicher noch viel mehr Argumente finden, warum Windows einfach mehr das Handy unter den Smartphones macht, als ein Smartphone unter Smartphones.


----------



## Ahab (26. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Das sind Argumente, die für Poweruser gelten, für Casuals aber völlig haltlos sind. Die wenigsten legen es darauf an, noch das letzte aus ihrem Smartphone rauszuholen. Das gilt insbesondere für Custom ROMs. Und Apps für Home Automation gibt es auch für Windows Phone. 

Und Punkt 7... Mann mann mann.


----------



## HordyH (26. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Deine Argumente zählen für mich null. 
In wieweit kannst du bitte dein andriod mehr gestalten?die kachlen können in grösse verändert  werden bei android geht das nicht, Du siehst auch jedesmal deine apps mit nem hintergrund -> kein wirkliches argument da auch Geschmackssache. 

Weiß  ja nicht wie alt du bist aber wenn ich spiele dann am pc. Ich zock nicht aufm handy-> wieder kein Argument außer man ist 12 oder so.
Die restlichen punkte sind auch für mich sowas von uninteressant. 

Also für mich haltlose argumente.

zumal die appsituation nicht so schlecht ist...alles was für MICH wichtig ist gibt es.

wenn du jetzt mit Performance oder hardware  argumenten kommst wäre das was anderes.


----------



## D00msday (26. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

*@HordyH*
Was hat bitte mein Alter mit deinem Spielen am PC zu tun?! Was haben Spiele auf dem Handy mit dem Alter von 12 Jahren zu tun, während es Spielen am PC nicht ist?! Ja, es mag sein, dass sie für dich nicht zählen, aber wenn du schon persönlich werden willst, dann gebe ich dir hier persönlich was mit auf den Weg, denn es wundert mich einfach alles an dir, da:

1. Hättest du dann auch jedes andere Windows 8.1 oder Android Smartphone für 50-100€ nehmen können (im Internet surfen und Videos abspielen kann jedes Billigsmartphone, das konnten Handys schon vor der Smartphonezeit) und 100-150€ sparen 
2. Wenn du dein Smartphone eh nur als Handy benutzt, gleich ein Handy für 20-30€ kaufen können - ist ja auch "neu"
3. Dein Samsung 4 Mini behalten können, was für dich viel logischer gewesen wäre, denn du benutzt es ja laut eigener Aussage nur als Handy
4. Dein Samsung 4 Mini einfach nur kostenlos updaten, wenn dein Betriebssystem wirklich den Ausschlag gegeben "hätte"
5. Einen externen Akku kaufen können, der 3-10x so viel Akkuleistung hat, für nur 20-30€ und du dazu noch die Akkuleistung deines Samsung S4 Minis gehabt hättest
6. Wenn wirklich die Displaygröße den Ausschlag gegeben hätte, nicht zum Mini-Tablet gegriffen

und

7. niemanden mit deiner dummen ******* nerven, wenn du sowieso von vornherein das Lumia 640 haben wolltest, auch wenn du es einfach nur gekauft hast, um es zu haben, weil es "neu" ist, anstatt wirklich was mit anfangen zu können! Deine Kriterien waren "Smartphone bis 200€, Windows 8.1 oder Android und 4,5" bis 5"" und jetzt holst du dir ein 5.7" Mini-Tablet und alles andere ist egal. Aber Hauptsache die Industrie pushen mit sinnlosem Geldausgeben  

Hau rein...


----------



## HordyH (26. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Wieder ne sinnlose Antwort.


----------



## ATImania (27. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Also ich habe mir das Microsoft Lumia 640 LTE für 179€ Vorbestellt. War auch am überlegen mir das XL zu bestellen aber 219€ für die Dual Sim 3G Version die laut Microsoft eigentlich 189€ kosten sollte und man (für mich unverständlich) auf die XL LTE Version ganz verzichtet (die eigentlich 219€ kostet), empfand ich persönlich das Angebot als "nicht mehr so ganz" attraktiv. 

Ich kann HordyH aber verstehen! Ich hatte jetzt Samsung Galaxy SII, SIII und Tab 3 bzw. habe ich alles noch aber ich habe jetzt einfach mal eine Abwechslung gesucht und Microsoft baut sich hier ein Solides Mittelklasse Fundament für Windows 10. Ich selber zocke auch nicht am Handy! Zum richtig zocken bevorzuge ich einen Controller oder wenn unterwegs dann Handheld (z.B. 3DS). Beim SII habe ich auch bis zum Schluss das Original Gelb/Blaue Hintergrundbild gehabt 

Ich finde aber den "One Microsoft" Gedanken mit Win10 alles zu verbinden recht spannend, vor allem da man Office 365 für 1 Jahr kostenlos dazu bekommt! 

Ich kenne jetzt nicht alle Motive von HordyH im Detail (habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen), aber ich denke er hat hier eine vernünftige Wahl getroffen. 
In diesem Sinne, Viel Spaß ab 01.04


----------



## HordyH (27. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Danke ☺
Wie meinst du das mit dem 01.04?


----------



## ATImania (27. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Die Lumia 640 & 640 XL Modelle kommen laut Microsoft am 01.04 hier in Deutschland in den Handel. Dies gab Microsoft gestern bekannt.


----------



## HordyH (27. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Echt...ich habs direkt bei microsoft bestellt und da stand was vom 15.04...wäre ja super


Hab grad auf der microsoft seite geschaut: das lumia 640 ist ab dem 6.4 und das xl ab dem 16.4 erhältlich...mal schauen


----------



## ATImania (27. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Der 06.04 macht kein Sinn  Ostermontag! Da hat weder ein Geschäft auf, noch wird Microsoft an dem Tag ausliefern  

>>> Microsoft bringt Lumia 640 und Lumia 640 XL nächste Woche in den Handel <<< 
Quelle: Microsoft bringt Lumia 640 und Lumia 640 XL nÃ¤chste Woche in den Handel - CNET.de

>>> Nächste Woche startet Microsoft in Deutschland mit dem Verkauf seiner beiden Mittelklasse-Smartphones Lumia 640 und 640XL.  <<<
Quelle: Lumia 640 & 640 XL ab nächster Woche verfügbar - com! professional

>>> *Das Lumia 640 und das Lumia 640 XL starten innerhalb der kommenden Woche in Deutschland in den Verkauf. <<<
Quelle: **[url]http://www.knowblogs.net/wordpress/2015/03/26/verkaufsstart-lumia-640-und-lumia-640-xl-ab-april-in-deutschland-erhaeltlich/*[/URL]

*>>> *Nächste Woche startet Microsoft in Deutschland mit dem Verkauf seiner beiden Mittelklasse-Smartphones Lumia 640 und 640XL. <<<
Quelle: Lumia 640 und 640 XL ab nächster Woche verfügbar - telecom-handel.de

Und irgendwo unter allen News habe ich auf zwei Seiten auch speziell 01.04 gelesen. Suche aber jetzt nicht mehr alle News der letzten 24 Stunden durch


----------



## HordyH (27. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Stimmt hast recht aber im ms shop steht das wirklich so drin. komisch


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*



HordyH schrieb:


> Stimmt hast recht aber im ms shop steht das wirklich so drin. komisch



Das sind halt automatisierte, vorberechnete Angaben, die sicher einfach nur so berechnet werden, dass es Samstag versendet wird und daher Montag ankommt, WENN da nicht Feiertag wäre. Aber wer weiß: vlt. nutzen die ja einen Service, der auch Feiertags ausliefert? ^^


----------



## HordyH (27. März 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Aber ich hoffe das die news von atimania recht hat...da meins lt shop erst am 16 kommt [emoji17]


----------



## HordyH (2. April 2015)

*AW: Smartphone bis max 200 €*

Wie kann es sein das einige schon ihr lumia 640 haben obwohl im ms store steht das es bald verfügbar sein wird. Das von mir vorbestellte xl soll erst am 16. Kommen aber lt notebookinfo sollen heute die normale und xl version bei denen eingetroffen sein!

Test Vorschau: Microsoft Lumia 640 & XL Smartphones sind eingetroffen


----------

